

Ask HN: How to sell my startup - kynikos

I have a small start up software platform with high value to higher ed marketing companies. We did get some angel funding, but have sine paid it back so we (myself and co founder along with 2 employees) are the only shareholders.<p>After much deliberation, we decided to shut down shop in pursuit of another idea.<p>Beyond sites such as sitepoint, how does one go about selling their early stage start up? How should we value it and price accordingly?<p>We're not talking about anything huge, but we do have demonstrable traction, were growing. With a higher budget and a better engineering focus, a larger company could benefit. Or, it could be a good early stage "turn key" start up for entrepreneurs who want to start selling a pre-built product. I don't expect to make hundreds of thousands of dollars or millions, but something in the tens of thousands would be nice.<p>Any first-hand or second-hand advice that HN can share? You guys have always been so helpful in the past :)
======
swombat
You may find this helpful:
<http://jacquesmattheij.com/How+To+Sell+Your+Company>

Enjoy!

